

Why business needs people with Asperger’s, ADD and dyslexia - maxprogram
http://www.economist.com/node/21556230?fsrc=scn/fb/wl/ar/inpraiseofmisfits

======
tokenadult
One of several previous submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4068652>

Hint: submitting an article from The Economist with a source string besides
the canonical URL seems to mess up HN's duplicate submission detection
software.

